# Singapore



## Newman (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,
This post is of photographs and short videos hope you all enjoy.

http://www.singas.co.uk/HTML/singapore_in_the_sixties_13.html

Regards
Bill


----------



## John A Silkstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Bill, I was there from 1969 to late 1971 for the final close of the British Military Hospital. A great place to be and I love the bartering system on buying things. We didn’t bother much with the swimming pool as it was used a lot by lots of visitors to the island, so the family and I would go to the pool at HQ Tanglin.


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 10, 2013)

Enjoyed looking through the Photos Bill
I wondered if you would allow me to place the one titled 'ghurka transit camp staff' in our galleries?
Could you let me know your dads details and his position within the photo?
What does ' Dad paid one of the people on the site' mean?

Lots of questions....sorry about that


----------



## Newman (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,
Bombardier sorry about the late reply had trouble with my password my post on Singapore was sent to me by a friend do not know who the dad is my father passed away
many years ago was In the Royal Navy ww2 torpedoed off Tripoli I think 1942 survived, please feel free to use photos for gallery and may I wish you and your family very
Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year. Silky glad the photos brought back memories Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year.
Best Wishes
Bill Newman


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 21, 2013)

Same to you and yours mate. Merry Christmas


----------

